# anyone from killeen or near there?



## nismo_lovr (Oct 31, 2003)

Just tryin to find some nissan owners in the killeen or surrounding areas to talk to or meet.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

there's like 4 guys in temple with Z's... really cool guys... their "ring leader" is nisslow02 haha

he's got a black Z, nice guy. hit him up, i'm sure he'd love to hookup.

edit: i'm stupid, i just realized that i posted in the other thread and told you the same thing... *shrug*


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

Im From Georgetown...


----------



## HNE (May 13, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> edit: i'm stupid*shrug*


I guess I really don't have to say much more!


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

HNE said:


> I guess I really don't have to say much more!


How about.......

:loser: 

:dumbass: 

:fluffy:


----------



## Magik93Maxima (May 11, 2003)

I'm in the killeen area.
1993 Maxima, Beige

holla if you see me.


chris


----------



## Grahf16 (May 7, 2003)

Holy crap. I didn't know there was other people in Killeen over here. Tight. I'm the guy driving around in the yellow 03 Spec V (The NON riced out version, I have all my badges still intact). Anyways, good to know there are Killeen peeps up in here.


----------

